# V5 20v engine noise ?



## craig-v5-20v (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ive noticed a noise on my v5 its not very loud at all but got me concerned as its on the timing chain side . Heres a link to the video tou can hear the noise sounds like in the background. The car is a v5 20v toledo 2001 with 163 k with full service history 

http://youtu.be/ivTGEhVj2U4


Sent from my galaxy s2 using tapatalk 4.9.5 (the last good app tapatalk made)


----------

